# Honda BF 50 - E10 Benzin ?



## Fidde (25. Juni 2009)

Moin erst mal.
Hoffe das Thema passt hier mit rein.... Ich bin im Besitz eines Honda BF 50 A, Bj.2005, also noch die Vergaserversion. Mein Boot liegt in Frankreich und wie ich gerade im ADAC- Heft lese, hat Frankreich auf das neue E10 Benzin umgestellt#q.

Verträgt der Motor das Benzin oder sollte ich auf Super Plus umsteigen#c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wär toll wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet !
|wavey: Fidde


----------



## detlefb (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Honda BF 50 - E10 Benzin ?*

#h
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/arcd-auto-und-reiseclub-deutschland-ev/boxid-100479.html

So wie der Artikel sich liest, hast du die Wahl welche Sorte du tanken kannst.


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Honda BF 50 - E10 Benzin ?*

Hallo Fidde,
ich würde das nach Möglichkeit umgehen. Ethanol steht ja im Verdacht, Gummidichtungen und -schläuche anzugreifen. Deshalb bekommt man heute für verschiedene Autos noch nichtmal die Freigabe, Biosprit zu tanken. War vor drei oder vier Monaten erst in Deutschland ein ganz großes Thema. Ist zum Glück wieder vom Tisch.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fidde (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Honda BF 50 - E10 Benzin ?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ethanol steht ja im Verdacht, Gummidichtungen und -schläuche anzugreifen.]
> 
> 
> Eben, eben! Und Korrosion an Aluminium soll es auch fördern........


----------



## Cpt. Flint (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Honda BF 50 - E10 Benzin ?*

Hallo,
ich habe letztes Jahr deswegen eine Anfrage an Honda über deren Homepage gestellt ob E 85 getank werden kann.
Die Antwort lautet folgend:


Unsere Motoren können maximal mit E10 betankt werden. E85 ist somit nicht möglich. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Honda Motor Europe (North) GmbH
Power Equipment
After Sales Service
Sprendlinger Landstr. 166
63069 Offenbach

(ich glaube das ist mein erster Beitrag im Forum )

Gruß,
CPT Flint


----------



## Fidde (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Honda BF 50 - E10 Benzin ?*

Danke für Eure Antworten, und willkommen als Autor #6


----------

